# May 2002 Statistics



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, here are the numbers for May.

Total Hits: 3,276,868
Total Unique IP Addresses: 14,400
Hits per Hour: 4,404
Hits per Day: 105,705

Our peak period is from 11am to 2pm. We usually serve up around 26,000 hits just during that time period. 

As you can see, we are alive and well. Thanks to everyone for visiting DBSTalk!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Wow, not bad at all! Way to go DBSTalk!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

These are now some serious numbers! Way to go guys!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've updated the numbers since the report didn't reflect the last couple of days of the month. They are slightly higher now.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

It is amazing, and alot of fun.


----------

